# Friends List - Permission setting (FIXED)



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2010)

The new friends list appears to list people has friends who aren't - i.e. people who have decided they want to be friends with you but haven't asked. One marketing bot even managed to get listed as a 'friend' on my list (public as well as private). Is there a bug here?


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2010)

The default is to allow friends without your approval. You have to go into settings and change it so you approve any friend requests.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2010)

Crackle said:


> The default is to allow friends without your approval. You have to go into settings and change it so you approve any friend requests.


Hmm, that should be the other way round then.

Similarly, the option for allowing members to email each other.

Settings should default to maximum privacy. We should have to opt in to things rather than having to opt out of them.


----------



## HJ (15 Jul 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, that should be the other way round then.
> 
> Similarly, the option for allowing members to email each other.
> 
> ...



I think this should go to the top of the to do list.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2010)

Too late, I've added you all as friends


----------



## Shaun (15 Jul 2010)

I hadn't realised that.

I expect there will be a query I can run to turn those settings on/off for everyone. I'll find out.

It possibly won't be until tomorrow evening as I have some personal stuff to attend to this evening.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (15 Jul 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Similarly, the option for allowing members to email each other.



Members cannot email each other, and email addresses should not be displayed.

Just to test it, please try to email Crackle via the board and let me know how you get on?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (15 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Members cannot email each other, and email addresses should not be displayed.
> 
> Just to test it, please try to email Crackle via the board and let me know how you get on?
> 
> ...


Ah, even if the option is enabled it doesn't work! E.g. Flying_Monkey's email option is still enabled but I can't use it.


----------



## Shaun (15 Jul 2010)

Good stuff, that's how I'd configured it - just wanted to make sure it was working as expected.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (16 Jul 2010)

Friends setting changed - now requires approval.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

